
Who knows something about starting an open source project with funding channels? - urlmelt
Looking to build out a startup as perhaps an open source tool - as it is extendible, and has a wide use-case&#x2F;demographic spread. At a high-level it will be dealing with TLD&#x27;s&#x2F;Automation. Let me know if you wanna join me on this fun project! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;urlmelt&#x2F;
======
1cvmask
What license are you thinking of?

